# Dell Alienware Intel Corporation Cougar Point HD Audio

## archenroot

Hello,

I just got my new Alienware M17x R3 and switched from Debian to Gentoo. Even if the Installation guide is really straightforward it took me really few days to get it up and running in my way, so it's true Gentoo is not for weak heart   :Very Happy: . 

One of the problematic part which I think cannot be handled directly by myself is the audio equipment which is installed inside of this machine. The Dell site describe following

 *Quote:*   

> Integrated Digital 7.1 Surround Audio Support (via SPDIF or HDMI 1.4)
> 
> Audio Powered by Klipsch®

 

Currently I am able to use just 1 of 2 stereo outputs with kernel built-in driver, the second one and integrated repro doesn't play at all. Do someone with this piece hardware got it working at all?

Output of

```
# alsa-info
```

can be found here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=616cae4d6297836b2678d27fdc810e43a35cbbf4

Basic driver load check

```
# lspci -k -nn

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0490]

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
```

I think also the MIC should work, same for S/P DIF and all HDMI interfaces even I didn't test these at all yet.

Thank you for any suggestion folks   :Wink: 

----------

## roarinelk

From the log:

hda-codec: No codec parser is available

hda-codec: No codec parser is available

Did you enable all HD Audio codecs in the kernel config?

----------

## archenroot

Oh I am sorry, I think I made little mistake when collecting the info. Current alsa info from time when kernel driver is able to use 1 of 2 output is here:

http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2aca637b66105413df2b23472b6e06e066192bc0

I was little bit tired with getting all the hardware up...  :Mad: 

----------

## archenroot

So, all the sound stuff works except the integrated repro, did anyone get it working?

Thanks.

----------

## archenroot

After some time, I got this stuff working for a while, currently the sound is again lost   :Very Happy:  after I re-run alsaconf, but I think I know what's this about.

Here is the working alsa info file http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f6f657201e82a0b91eedc32f228e46f434f10fdb.

Here is the diff on working and not working(means just internal speakers) alsa info files for speakers http://pastebin.com/sY6SiVRe. 

The point is that Alienware soundcard has 2 standard outputs. When the internal speakers does work I found out that the second standard output doesn't work at all, seems like the driver is able only to switch sound route between 2 output/internal speakers.

----------

